# Good deal on router lift ?



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I saw this posted over at woodpeckers yesterday and was lookin for a discount code to go with it to save a few more bucks, use the sale10 code to get 10% off, Precision Router Lift


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump for the late arriving crowd


----------

